# Mexican refried beans with FLAVOR



## GrillingFool (Jul 2, 2007)

My now-closed favorite Mexican restaurant had 
refried beans that actually had flavor.

They were thicker than the canned ones too.

Anyone have a recipe for refried beans that have
flavor? I've gotten close using cumin and beef bouillon, 
but am still so far from Pedro's beans....


----------



## AllenOK (Jul 2, 2007)

GrillingFool, I'm going to try a dish tonight, _Frijoles Barrachos_, from Rick Bayless's _Mexican Kitchen_.  I'll let you know how it turned out.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jul 2, 2007)

GrillingFool said:
			
		

> My now-closed favorite Mexican restaurant had
> refried beans that actually had flavor.
> 
> They were thicker than the canned ones too.
> ...


 Thicker than the canned ones?  It's been a very long time since I've seen canned refried beans but, as I recall, they had the texture of peanut butter.

I don't have a recipe but I cook the beans more or less according to the directions on the bag except in the last 20 minutes I add a clove of pressed garlic and a tablespoon of good tasting olive oil for each cup of dried beans.  In my kitchen refried beans are leftovers fried in fat. I usually stick with with olive oil for the fat.  It isn't traditional but for me, this isn't an occasional specialty dish.  It's something I eat at least two or three times a week.  I season them according to their use.  If I'm eating them with a spicy main dish I usually won't add much of anything except a topping.  If I'm making bean burritos, enchiladas, dip, etc., then I'll get pretty agressive with toasted cumin and chiles.

Oh yeah, regarding bullion: My pork stock is *very* rich and sometimes I use it as part of the bean cooking liquid or add it to the refried bean skillet and then reduce the liquid out.


----------



## cjs (Jul 3, 2007)

I like to add a sofrito to my 'refried' beans - and always use black beans. You might try this - cook up a batch of black beans and after the beans are tender add sofrito and cook another 15 min. then add salt and pepper to taste. Add some cumin also if that is the flavor you like in your beans - I do!

To one lb. of beans, I would add ~1 1/2 cups of sofrito

2 tablespoons annatto oil (see Annatto Oil) or olive oil 
3 cups finely chopped onions 
3 cups finely chopped red bell peppers or green bell peppers (use a combination) 
1 jalapeno, chopped (optional) 
5 cloves garlic, minced 
1/2 cup chopped fresh cilantro 
1 tablespoon tomato paste 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon black pepper 
1 lime

Heat oil in a large heavy bottom skillet over medium-high heat. 
Add onion; sauté 1 minute. 
Add bell peppers, jalapeno, garlic and paste. 
Cook 10 minutes; stir frequently. Stir in rest of ingredients.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 3, 2007)

pork drippings and fat from your carnitas.  that's the secret.


----------



## PytnPlace (Jul 3, 2007)

I like saute some onion and add the beans then add some ancho pepper, S & P and maybe a dash of Tabasco.  Some shredded cheese melted in is good too!


----------



## Chipotle Tom (Sep 11, 2007)

I sautee about 2tbsp finely chopped onion, 1 clove chopped garlic, and about 1/2 finely chopped jalapeno (roasted & seeded), then add the can of beans. Next I add a pinch or two of cumin, a dash or two of chili powder, salt & pepper.

While cooking, they will loosen up as they heat. I usually keep heating them until they return to their original consistency or a little bit thicker.


----------

